
Apple rolls out Apple Card Preview to select users - vintagedave
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/06/apple-rolls-out-apple-card-preview-to-select-users/
======
vintagedave
> The payments interface is also unique in that Apple is pushing very hard to
> help you not pay interest. It makes recommendations on how to pay chunks of
> your balance over time before you incur interest.

and

> Goldman Sachs is the partner for the card, but it absolutely cannot use the
> data it gathers on transactions via Apple Card for market maps, as chunks of
> anonymized data it can offer partners about spending habits or any of the
> typical marketing uses credit card processors get up to.

I like this a lot.

